#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Женитьба Тринле Тхае Дордже

## Мурат

Вчера по ТВ увидел репортаж о решении Кармапы отступиться от монашеского обета и жениться. Были ли даны официальные комментарии? Было ли подобное ранее в истории? 
Просьба отвечать только Кагьюпинцам.

----------


## Айрат

> Вчера по ТВ увидел репортаж о решении Кармапы отступиться от монашеского обета и жениться. Были ли даны официальные комментарии? Было ли подобное ранее в истории? 
> Просьба отвечать только Кагьюпинцам.


Официальный сайт Кармапы: http://www.karmapa.org/special-news/
Официальнее некуда )))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2017)

----------


## Мурат

Да, понял, спасибо.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Было ли подобное ранее в истории?


Было, Кармапа XV Кхакьяб Дордже.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2017)

----------

